

Ask HN: When travelling a mile or less, do you walk or drive? - sunnybythesea


======
tokenadult
I walk. We chose our house location with substituting walking for driving in
mind. We can walk to the local public library, and to much of our shopping. I
just went on a shopping trip today on foot, enjoying the falling snow on my
way back. (Most of our trips are a mile out and a mile back, and very
pleasant, as the city trail follows the path of a creek.)

------
debacle
Living in the US, the only three places I can get to within a mile are the
business where I get my hair cut, my children's school, and the veterinarians'
office.

I almost always walk the dogs to the veterinarians', and also to get my hair
cut, however I often drive the kids to school because from there I commute to
work.

------
sunnybythesea
I'm an avid walker and am always surprised when people casually drive
somewhere they could have easily walked. I'm wondering how many people
(especially people in the tech community) prefer to walk when possible. Or is
it just an American cultural thing? (I live here now, but wasn't raised here).

------
codegeek
I walk about 0.7 miles to the train station daily to commute to work (NY/NJ
area). However in the US, it is more common for ppl to drive specially in
winter.

------
chrisduesing
I live in a city, so I can and do walk. In fact I don't own a car.

I also suspect suburbanites have fewer destinations that are <= a mile.

